

Myths about the Lean Startup - prosa
http://www.startuplessonslearned.com/2010/04/five-myths-about-lean-startup.html

======
jlangenauer
Is the fifth myth that there are 5 myths about lean startups? I can only count
four in the article...

~~~
prosa
The second rule of Fight Club is you don't talk about Fight Club. (Kidding.)
Updated.

Although I swear there were 5 when I first copied the article title. (The URL
seems to bear that out!)

~~~
eries
There were, my apologies. Myth #5 is that lean startups make you lose the
ability to count :)

------
_delirium
This seems to be mostly an argument about terminology, isn't it? The "myth"
kind of startup (bootstrapped, low-expenditure) is a coherent concept too, but
I take it that the author is arguing they should be called something other
than "lean startup" to avoid confusion with what he means by the phrase
(perhaps "ramen startup"?).

~~~
daeken
I believe I speak for all the bootstrappers out there: we prefer the term
"broke".

~~~
revorad
Haha! That made me laugh out loud. Couldn't agree more.

------
Bojangles
When will this all be over? I'm sick of getting bugged to death about this
lean startup stuff. Are all startup people this borish?

What I'm asking is, does anyone else get super bored by the constant evanglism
and promotin of this concept, or is everybody super excited about it, and it's
just me that gets bored?

Does being constantly promoting your ideas help your startup succeed or does
it hurt it because "normal" people get sick of it and shut you out?

~~~
Estragon

      When will this all be over?
    

When it stops driving traffic.

